# Safety toolbox talk



## رمزة الزبير (7 أكتوبر 2010)

كنت في السابق قد قمت بتنزيل بعض أجزاء من safety toolbox talk 
والآن سيقوم بتنزيل المجموعة كاملة وهي:
Table of *******s for First Volume
Of SK HSE Toolbox Talks Book

1.	Accident Investigation & Reporting
2.	Accident Prevention 
3.	Accident Prevention & Control
4.	Aerial Lifts
5.	Back & Leg Risk Factors
6.	Chemical Hazards
7.	Close Proximity Procedures
8.	Cold Weather Risk Can Be Reduced
9.	Compressed Gas Cylinders
10.	Confined Space
11.	Cranes & Rigging
12.	Driving in Kashagan field
13.	Driving Safely in Work zones
14.	Electric Hand Tools
15.	Excavation Safety
16.	Eye Protection
17.	Fall Protection
18.	Fire Prevention
19.	First Aid Basics
20.	Forklift 
21.	H2S & SO2
22.	Hand & Power Tools
23.	Hearing Protection
24.	Heaters
25.	Heavy Equipment Dangers
26.	Hot Work
27.	Housekeeping
28.	Hydrotest Safety
29.	Industrial Hygiene
30.	Lockout & Tagout
31.	Material Handling & Your Health
32.	Motor Vehicle Maintenance
33.	Pinch Points
34.	PPE
35.	Refueling Safety 
36.	Repetitive Motion Injuries
37.	Respiratory Protection
38.	Rigging Safety
39.	Safety ABCs
40.	Safety Attitudes & Accidents
41.	Safety Philosophy
42.	Scaffolding 
43.	Slips, Trips & Falls
44.	Sulfur
45.	Towing Vehicle Safety
46.	Trenches & Excavation
47.	Walking & Working Surfaces
48.	Welding & Cutting
49.	Working at Height
50.	Working in Cold Conditions 

أسألكم الدعاء لي بالتوفيق.


----------



## رمزة الزبير (7 أكتوبر 2010)

المجموعة الثانية


----------



## رمزة الزبير (7 أكتوبر 2010)

المجموعة الثالثة:


----------



## رمزة الزبير (7 أكتوبر 2010)

المجموعة الرابعة


----------



## رمزة الزبير (7 أكتوبر 2010)

المجموعة الخامسة


----------



## رمزة الزبير (7 أكتوبر 2010)

المجموعة السادسة


----------



## رمزة الزبير (7 أكتوبر 2010)

المجموعة السابعة


----------



## رمزة الزبير (7 أكتوبر 2010)

المجموعة الثامنة


----------



## رمزة الزبير (7 أكتوبر 2010)

المجموعة التاسعة


----------



## رمزة الزبير (7 أكتوبر 2010)

المجموعة العاشرة


----------



## رمزة الزبير (7 أكتوبر 2010)

المجموعة11:


----------



## رمزة الزبير (7 أكتوبر 2010)

المجموعة 12:


----------



## رمزة الزبير (7 أكتوبر 2010)

المجموعة 13:


----------



## رمزة الزبير (7 أكتوبر 2010)

المجموعة 14:


----------



## رمزة الزبير (7 أكتوبر 2010)

المجموعة 15:


----------



## رمزة الزبير (7 أكتوبر 2010)

المجموعة 16:


----------



## رمزة الزبير (7 أكتوبر 2010)

المجموعة 17:


----------



## موسى شراحيلي (11 أكتوبر 2010)

يعطيك الله العافية على هذا المجهود


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (18 أكتوبر 2010)

مجموعة رائعة
بارك الله فيك
واتمنى لو كنت جمعتيها في عدة مجلدات مضغوطة لتسهيل التحميل على الأخوة


----------



## فارس740 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيــرآ


----------



## حسن باشا (7 فبراير 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خيــر*​


----------



## hussain A (17 فبراير 2011)

اشكرك اخي على هذة المواضيع الجيدة والتى استفدنا منها في مجال عملنا


----------



## محمد HSE (11 مارس 2011)

Thank you


----------



## أبوبدر المبدع (12 مارس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## aaar (10 فبراير 2012)

*يعطيك الله العافية على**المجموعة رائعة ..... **جزاك الله خيــرآ*


----------



## mohamedbadawy (10 فبراير 2012)

مجهود رائع و لساني عاجز عن شكرك و لكن شكرا لك


----------



## Eng.Abora (10 فبراير 2012)

يعطيك الف عافية يارب ..


----------



## Tripoli.Ranger (10 فبراير 2012)

thank you so much


----------



## Mohamed Gomaa HSE (10 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamedmashaly (14 فبراير 2012)

thank you and best regards


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح مح (16 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا وشكراااااااا للجميع وللمنتدى الرائع


----------



## khakid33 (18 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## safety gulf (23 مايو 2013)

thank you too much


----------



## هولك (24 مايو 2013)

تم تحميل المجموعات كامل ، اشكرك من اعماق قلبي ، جهد كبير


----------



## eliker bahij (30 يونيو 2013)

Thankssssssss for sharing . It is a good job .​


----------



## virtualknight (5 يوليو 2013)

جزيل الشكر اخي الكريم


----------



## cyrenaica (31 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (5 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا ودمتم في طاعه وصحة وعطاء


----------



## thamer2005 (8 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا موضيع ممتازه


----------

